# Purebred Boer doe pricing $250?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am wanting to buy another Boer doe that is purebred.
I don't care about registration.

So I am looking to buy a 2 yr old purebred boer for $250 without papers and has been bred to kid in Jan.
She had twins the first time so has a good chance of having triplets the second.
She appears healthy although I didn't get to see her in person yet.

The problem is that my mom and a few friends have been saying that 250 is way to expensive for a purebred doe even if she's bred and without papers. That I should pay 100-125 for one not bred and no more than 175 bred.

Note: my mom isn't an expert at goats nor my friends. They just think that $250 is a big bullet to bite for a goat, which i kinda feel the same way because I've never spent more than $100 on a goat. It may be a lot of money I think it may be worth it.

If $250 is to expensive what should I offer that would be fair to the seller (as he said $250 OBO).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IMO...Any purebred that is not registered or registerable should not be priced the same as a goat that has papers.... now, if she is registereable and you can send in an application for registration but you choose not to do so then I think it's a fair price for a registerable bred doe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All things being equal in regards to any testing done 250 is a steal. If there is anything wrong with her; concave nose (it should be Roman) weak pasterns, dippy back, too masculine, stay away.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the doe is young (not like in her later years -7+) and she has kidded easily, is conformationally correct as well as tested clean for CAE, CL and Johnes, then yes its a good deal on that doe.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

liz said:


> IMO...Any purebred that is not registered or registerable should not be priced the same as a goat that has papers.... now, if she is registereable and you can send in an application for registration but you choose not to do so then I think it's a fair price for a registerable bred doe


i agree. Around here she would be worth that if she was registered, but not without papers. But if she is really nice she might go for $175/$200 bred and without papers.

That said, IMO i consider anything under $300 for a high quality doe that is what i want and already bred regardless of registration to be a bargain. I breed for meat and milk, not show or sale, so the goat in front of me matters more to ME than registration. My does are an investment in the sustainability of my homestead. I can't eat or drink papers. I went looking for registered does simply because i wanted proven records of how "milky" their breeding is, but I was ready to pay just as much for a proven doe without papers who was already milking well over 1 gallon a day. But she sold before I could get over to look at her. If i were breeding to show or sale that would be different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... if she is healthy..disease free....and looks like she has good conformation ect .. then I would get her ..only if ..she will improve my herd.... for that price..

With her being so early in pregnancy... it is a risk.....for that price... we don't know if she took or not ....or... if she was really exposed to a buck.... 

Also ...if she is a standard looking Doe ...she is priced to high.... :wink:

My :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here 250 is the going price for a nice precentage doe or for a FB non registered doe. We paid $250 for a cute little % doeling my daughter fell in love w/and did not bat an eye. 

Now a FB boer that IS registered would sell for upwards of $400 where we are located.

Sounds to me she is priced fairly esp. being bred--you could get your $$ back fairly quickly.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds pretty reasonable. $100-125 are auction prices around here, and who knows what disease you are bringining home with them.


----------

